# new wheel, new litter box, new decorations! pics!



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

i got a new wheel (which the rats are terrified of) and re-organized the cage enjoy!

ozzy investigating her wheel that she's scared of









the wheel and the corner hammock









ozzy playing in poop (the rock is to hold down the box)









ozzy does not approve of the flash









looking for food and exploring at the same time









bottom of the cage (not a great pic)









they need to grasp the concept that they lay on the hammocks, not the other way around 









sorry i dont have lots of pics of hyper, my next post in meet my rat i s full of her when we were playing our game today


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

Ozzy is so cute! I love beiges, and barebacks ^_^

That wheel looks really small though. Is it an 8"? Your girls will need at least an 11" wheel, preferably 12". They need enough room to stretch out to actually run. In a wheel too small, their backs will bend too much. I'm not even sure they'd use it, but they might get hurt if they do.


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

i know, when i bought it i forgot they were so big  im soon getting a huge 14" the one right now is eight and a half, its the only one that was there, and i cant return it cuz its a 2 and a half hour drive from where i am


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

lol yeah, I had that problem when I first got rats. I made some hammocks for my two girls soon after I got them without comparing it to them, and they ended up waaay too small.

btw, where do you get a 14" wheel? Do you know what brand it is? The biggest I've ever seen is 12" and I feel like I ask this everywhere someone mentions a bigger wheel but never get any answers ^^;;


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

well im not sure if its 14 but its prolly not 12, its at petsmart, but im in canada so it may be different were you are i saw one in pet valu in orillia sorry i dont know what brand it is, ill look on their site for you


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

i didnt see it on there  it looks like a comfort wheel but its purple with a different base, ill check next time im there. its prolly a 12" im not good with estimating sizes, sorry bout getting you so excited 

what about a wobust wodent wheel? do they come bigger than 12"?


----------



## Squeak (Sep 4, 2007)

You have a really nice cage!  

My cage is hopeless! :roll: No matter how much I try to re-arrange or decorate it, it stills looks boring!


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

get a couple of old t- shirts, rip em up and make a rope! hang a basket from the top and fill it with tissue, cut off a sweater arm and hang it to the side (thats what that big white thing is) do you have a pic of your cage?


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

The biggest wheels I know are 12" (Wodent Wheels, Silent Spinners, and Comfort Wheels). I've never seen any bigger, in stores or online, but I've heard people mention 13" and 15" wheels. I just can't seem to get an answer about what kind/where to get them ^^;


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

where in my cage could i put a 12"?


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Mana said:


> The biggest wheels I know are 12" (Wodent Wheels, Silent Spinners, and Comfort Wheels). I've never seen any bigger, in stores or online, but I've heard people mention 13" and 15" wheels. I just can't seem to get an answer about what kind/where to get them ^^;


Search up chinchilla wheels. They come in all sizes. I've seen 12, 14, 15, and 16, as well as the rather interesting 'flying saucer'.


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

those saucers look dangerous to me


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Did you ever have one of those things on the playground where one person would hold on and the other would run as fast as they can and spin it around and around until the first person flew off into the dirt?

Yeah, I think that might happen. :lol:


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

yeah i went on one 6 times in a row then i couldnt wlk and layed on the couch taking stomach pills and sleeping for 2 hours, then i still felt sick but we were gonna go to the movies so i pretended to feel better and the whole movie i was about to throw up.....good times


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

no, seriuosly, where could i put a 12" in my cage?


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

On the bottom, right side wall?


You could probably use the eight as a bed if you took off the stand.


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

thats a good idea, the stand would go under the litter box with the wheel i want, but i dont think the rats care really


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

here it is! its a 12" comfort wheel, but the one i want is purple

heres the 12"
http://www.petpeoplesplace.com/store/images/products/SP-61386.jpg

this is the mini one (8.5")
http://www.petpeoplesplace.com/store/images/products/SP-61384.jpg


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

and mana, heres a 15" wheel

http://images.google.ca/imgres?imgu...?q=chinchilla+wheel&gbv=2&svnum=10&hl=en&sa=G


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

I have a 12" Comfort Wheel, only it's teal (I'd rather have purple too!). It's really noisy though, and kinda flimsy. If you can, get a Silent Spinner or Wodent Wheel instead 

I didn't really consider that bigger wheels would have bigger prices. Some big chinchilla wheels I just looked up were nearly $100 x_x;;


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

woah! the silent spinners they have there are $15 for a 5 1/2 and its $15-$20 for the comfort wheel, when they were babies they had a 12" comfort wheel in their cage, so i think they would be more comfortable with one.;
the stores here dont have wodent wheels, or they were sold out.......


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

I have to get my wheels online. I've never seen one big enough in a store. Well, the Comfort Wheel I got for free, otherwise I would have been annoyed at wasting my money >.< Seriously, it's very loud. My mouse has a little Comfort Wheel, and that thing is loud too.


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

for some reason, when im sleeping and my rats are making noise, it helps me sleep.......kinda weird actually


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

Well, don't say I didn't warn you ^_^


----------



## PrincessPeep (Aug 19, 2007)

hey sorry but do they like the hard wood flooring?


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

no it stinks, alot, the pee absorbs down into it


----------



## PrincessPeep (Aug 19, 2007)

ew ok lolz. thanks <3


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

your welcome


----------



## sweet_dreams91 (Oct 19, 2007)

I got the same wheel when I got my rats. They won't even touch it.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

Forensic said:


> Did you ever have one of those things on the playground where one person would hold on and the other would run as fast as they can and spin it around and around until the first person flew off into the dirt?
> 
> Yeah, I think that might happen. :lol:


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA

That is the EXACT same thing I thought of when I saw that saucer-wheel thing... whoosh, face first into the dirt or worse... the nearby tree!

Mana:

I too have been looking everywhere for a bigger wheel because I have a gi-normous boy that won't fit in most of the wheels I have found.

I had a Crittertrail Revolution wheel given to me when I took in a rescue. It is a 15" wheel. I have not found them in the local stores but of course they are always willing to order one if they are available. I believe it retails for about $35 to $45. The thing is, it comes with a lot of other junk you will never use because it is designed to actually be a home for the small animal (hamster or gerbil) & then connect with tubes to other Crittertrail components. 

If you ever do find something bigger PLEASE do list it because I would pay anything to find one suitable for my big boy. Even this 15 inch thing is too small for him. He can walk at a good clip in it but he really can't stretch out & run.


----------



## lostbutnotforgot (Apr 19, 2007)

Just a warning with the comfort wheel; it's good at first, and there's just a little bit of noise, but then it warps and it sounds like someone is throwing things against the cage bars. I've had mine for almost a year now and it started going bad about 2 months ago.


----------

